

Review my weekend project - Free Twitter marketing tool - skbohra123
http://masstwit.com

======
skbohra123
I would love to get feedback from people here. It could be very useful for
marketing on twitter, but needs lots of caution at the part of user to be
sensible on not spamming, there is a risk involved of twitter account being
suspended if you do spamming, so be careful while you use this tool.

------
instakill
I tried this out and Twitter suspended my new account quickly. Does anyone
know what their general limitation is for duplicate tweets?

~~~
skbohra123
New twitter account, which mass tweets gets suspended immediately. I would
suggest to use a relatively old twitter account. For old accounts, you can
tweet around 100 tweets per hour, and 1000 tweets total in a day.

------
karterk
I am pretty sure a lot of people are going to misuse this, inspite of the
disclaimer you have put up!

------
instakill
This is a brilliant little niche spam, er... communication tool. Really cool
idea though.

~~~
skbohra123
Thanks, I am aware that this can be misused for spamming, but if used wisely
it can do good free marketing. Twitter marketing has been the most effective
marketing for us so far.

